# your paint booth



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

so I bought a new house and im trying to come up with some ideas on building a painting area in the basement. does anyone want to share some pics of there work area and some dos and donts that they have come across


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Most of what you will need depends on the type of paint you use. I use water base paints and it dried mostly without needing an exhaust for the over spray. I am moving my painting to another room in the basement and I am going to build a booth with an exhaust fan and filter, so I can use some other types of paints and clear coatings. If you do a search on this forum I believe some have posted pics. Good luck.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

this is my home made paint booth it works awesome! Pretty cheap to make. I got a used squirrel fan to vent with screwed it to plywood and mounted over a basement window ran some 4" flex duct from it to my booth. The booth is just a storage container flipped upside down with a side cut out and 3 LED cabinet lighting pucks screwed to the inside top. Zero fumes if I'm not careful though upon painting a couple hours it will suck the heat outside the house lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty strong fan! I use a cheap box fan with a large mesh filter in front of a smaller mesh screen spaced about 2" apart. I use water based paints and by the time anything reaches the first filter it's dry. I buy the mesh by the foot, and cut it to size. This has worked out so far though I am considering auto paints. House of color sent me a coupon for a decent discount. Not sure if I can afford the rest of what I will need.


----------

